
Google Ads is currently serving malware - stinky613
Steps to recreate:<p>Go to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com<p>Search for &#x27;walmart&#x27;<p>The top result is an ad that appears to be for Walmart.com<p>WARNING - MALICIOUS URL:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;aclk?sa=L&amp;ai=DChcSEwjOg4vXwK7TAhUFgGkKHS9vC9EYABAAGgJpcQ&amp;sig=AOD64_3_4octTbmC5G2Nb3xDVZ2NSTPRXA&amp;q=&amp;ved=0ahUKEwjUsIPXwK7TAhVB7IMKHcbiCZ4Q0QwIIw&amp;adurl=<p>The link redirects to techsuppoortcenter.us [sic]<p>I tested these steps 1) on a Windows 7 PC (both Chrome and IE) on a corporate network 2) on a Mac with Chrome over a VPN 3) on an Android phone with Chrome over cellular internet<p>Note that &quot;data-preconnect-urls&quot; includes both walmart.com and the malicious (non-walmart) website:<p><pre><code>    &lt;a href=&quot;https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.google.com&#x2F;aclk?sa=L&amp;amp;ai=DChcSEwiovvW-y67TAhUBEWkKHT5LC9sYABAAGgJpcQ&amp;amp;sig=AOD64_0rRlaI552aSP76PKakt3W_BAHSlQ&amp;amp;q=&amp;amp;ved=0ahUKEwiU-u2-y67TAhUs4oMKHTcXBNMQ0QwIIw&amp;amp;adurl=&quot; id=&quot;vs0p1c0&quot; onmousedown=&quot;return google.arwt(this)&quot; data-preconnect-urls=&quot;http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.walmart.com&#x2F;,http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techsuppoortcenter.us&#x2F;&quot; jsl=&quot;$t t-zxXzjt1d4B0;$x 0;&quot; class=&quot;r-i_4sBuVBkxq8&quot;&gt;walmart.com - walmart - Frash Products‎&lt;&#x2F;a&gt;</code></pre>
======
stinky613
Here are screenshots from my various tests:
[http://imgur.com/a/eRxd4](http://imgur.com/a/eRxd4)

